# Бассейны с ЛФК в Москве



## Карина Т (22 Апр 2013)

Подскажите бассейны с ЛФК в Москве для взрослого? С температурой воды выше 30 градусов. Желательно в САО или ЮАО, ЮВАО, ЦО...


----------



## Loccitane (23 Июн 2013)

Уху, мне тоже интересно


----------



## Алексей Янькин (30 Янв 2014)

Тоже интересно


----------

